# Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Leezard



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, here's the man himself... our new CWD tentatively named "Mojo"... blame the step daughter :bash:.

He's been drinking, swimming, munching on crickets, and hiding in a dark corner when not basking and watching us move around the living room.

Ain't he cute?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Aww hes lovely.. vey nice


----------

